# Pamācības >  Dažadu komponentu aizvietošana (tranzistori un mikroshēmas).

## kaspich

taatad, te buus mana neliela artava muusu jauno/toposho elektronikju ikdienas atviegloshanai.

BIPOLAARO TRANZISTORU AIZVIETOSHANA. piemeeram izmantots BC546..BC560
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... Xuwzwr.pdf

1. skatam strukturu. ja vajag pnp: atlasam pnp;
2. skatam maksimalos parametrus:
a) maksimaalos spriegumus Vcbo; Vceo; Vces - maksimaalais spriegums starp C un B; starp C un E (meeriits 2 dazhaados gadiijumos). Te nu saprotam – ja iekaarta izmanto 9V bateriju kaa baroshanas avotu, 80V spriegumu rezerve nav nepiecieshama. Tad droshi varam skatiit arii 20..25V eksemplaarus;
b) maksimaalaas straavas Ic; Ic; Ib [attieciigi – ilgstoshaa un impulsstraava kolektoram un baazei], shiim straavaam jaabuut ne mazaakaam kaa sakotneejam tranzistoram (atkal – izveertejam situaaciju: ja tiek darbinaata LED ar straavu 5mA, mums nevajag tranzistoru ar Ic=500mA, mieriigi varam njemt ar Ic=100mA vai mazaak);
c) maksimaalo kliedejamo jaudu Ptot, ja tranzistors straadaa jaudas kaskaadee – tai jaabuut ne mazaakai kaa nomainaamajam;
3. skatam Hfe – straavas pastiprinaajums mazam signaalam. T.i., tranzistora pastiprinaajums, jo lielaaks: jo labaak (iznjemot specifiskus gadiijumus);
4. protams – korpuss, izvadu izvietojums. Ir zinaami standarti [piem., TO220;247, u.t.t. korpusiem B ir pa kreisi, C viduu, bet – tik un taa – paarbaudam 5 reizes!]

Vienkaarshaakajaas konstrukcijaas ar sho pietiek! Parasti aizvietotaaju ir tuukstoshiem – gan ELFA, gan Farnell, u.t.t.

Specifiskaakos gadiijumos:
5. ja tranzistors straada kaa sleedzis, un buutiski minimizeet taa zudumus atveertaa staavoklii: skatam Vce(sat) un Vbe(sat). shie spriegumi (attieciigi: starp C un E; starp B un E) noraada sprieguma kritumu atveertaa staavoklii, jo tie mazaki, jo mazaaki buus zudumi tranzistora atveertaa staavoklii;
6. ja tranzistors straadaa augstfrekvences iekaartaa, skatam: fT; Cob (max darba frekvenci, paarejas kapacitaates);
7. ja tranzistors straadaa audio aplikaacijaas ar maziem signaaliem, skatam: NF (troksnju liimenis); jo mazaaks – jo labaak;

Protams, ja runa ir par 0.00X% kropljojumiem pastiprinaataajaa, supermaztrosknjainiem priekspastiprinaatajiem, 100A jaudas sleedziem – aizvietoshana ir daudz sarezgjitaaka, tachu – ar sho ir pietiekami VISOS normaalos gadiijumos. Iekaartai IR jaastraadaa. Ja peec shaadas aizvietoshanas kaut kas nestraadaa kaa vajag – vaina NAV tranzistoraa. Mekleejam to CITUR.

----------


## Puupols

Ko var iesākt ar šādu lietu? 
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?pr ... 712c0379de

----------


## kaspich

DARLINGTONA TRANZISTORA AIZVIETOSHANA.

Darlingtona tranzistors nav ne ar ko iipashaaks par parastu, taadeelj – skatam parasta tranzistora aizvietoshanas nosaciijumus.
Tachu, iedomaasimies – marsieshi ir izpirkushi visus Darlingtonus savam transgalaktiskajam pipelizatoram. Ko nu?

1.	atveram datasheet. Par piemeeru izmentojam BD679
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... 2-D246.pdf

2.	sagatavojam 2 tranzistorus [struktuura – kaa datasheet] un 2 pretestiibas [kaa datasheet: 10k un 150R shajaa gadiijumaa]
kaa izveeleties abus shos tranzistorus?
Uz abiem tranzistoriem attiecas: Uce, Ube, jo spriegums tiek pievadits abiem [skat. P.2a no aizvietoshanas nosaciijumiem];
Ic un Icm attiecas uz peedeejo tranzistoru;
Ptot attiecas arii uz otro tranzistoru;
Hfe – pat, ja panjemsim katram pa 100, kopeejais buus kaadi 5000+, t.i., buus gruuti panjemt nepiemeerotus tranzistorus;
Veelams – abus tranzistorus njemt ar maziem Uce(sat) un Ube(sat) – jaunais Darlingtons straadaas efektiivaak.

Kad tranzistori izveeleti [katram atkal buus tukstoshiem analogu] – salodeejam sheeminju un – aidaa, jaastraadaa!

----------


## kaspich

MOSFET aizvietoshana.

Piemeers:
http://www.vishay.com/docs/91161/91161.pdf

1.	skataamies struktuuru. Ja vajag N channel, mekleejam N chennel, ja P, tad P
2.	skataamies maksimaalos parametrus:
a.	Vds – spriegums starp Drain un Source (izveerteejam situaaciju – njemam ar rezervi un/vai lielaaku kaa vecajam, bet nav jeegas paarspiileet)
b.	Id; Idm – Drain straavas (ilgterminja un maksiimaal piikja) – ne mazaakas kaa aizvietojamam (skatamies ari Id atkariibu no temperatuuras)
c.	Pd – maksimaalaa kliedeejamaa jauda (arii sheit – paskatam derating factor – cik strauji kriit Pd, pieaugot temperatuurai)
3.	Rds(on) – kaa zinaams, MOSFET atveroties, uz taa nekriit spriegums, bet gan – taa kanaals uzvedas kaa pretestiiba. Jaunajam tranzistoram Ron jaabuut mazaakai/vienaadai kaa aizvietotajam [iipashi aktuaali, ja tranzistors darbojas jaudas kaskaadees];
4.	Vgs(th) – jaapiemeklee liidziigs kaa aizvietojamajam. Shis parametrs nosaka spriegumu, pie kaada (uz Gate, attieciibaa pret Source) MOSFET saak veerties valjaa;
5.	 gfs – jaapiemeklee liidziigs. Paarraides ‘staavums’ – dU/dI raaditaajs, idejisks analogs Hfe

protams, specifiskaakos gadiijumos – jaaskata gan atveershanaas, aizveershanaas laiki (tr; tf), ladinju atsuukshanas laiki ((td(on), td(off), Gate uzlaades energjijas, u.c. lietas, bet vienkaarshos gadiijumos: ja jaunais MOSFET ir aatraaks kaa vecais, jaudiigaaks, ar mazaaku Rds(on) – idejiski visam jaastraadaa.

----------


## kaspich

MIKROSHEEMU aizvietoshana.

sheit mineeshu tikai tupaako scenaariju: mekleejam analogus, kas tiek razhoti peec licences. respektiivi, IC nosaukums:

AB XYZ CD 
AB[var buut 1..3 simboli parasti] - razhotaaja kods; XYZ - ciparu kods; CD [1..4 simboli, apziimee atlases grupu, korpusa tipu, u.c.].

taatad: mekleejam sakriitoshu XYZ, piemekleejam CD sadalju, un njemam veraa, ka nosaukuma SAKUMS VAR ATSKJIRTIES.

piemers:

LM358
izraadaas, ka ir arii:
LMX358 
APX358
KA358
LMV358
BA10358
S358
u.c.

protams, jaauzmet acs datasheet - ir gadiijumi, kad kas pamatlietaas atskjiras, tachu biezhi - 1:1

----------


## kaspich

KOREKTAS SHEEMAS PAMATNOSACIIJUMI.
protams, korektas sheemas izstraade - izstraades inzheniera pienaakums/atbildiiba. tachu, biezhi naakas redzeet netaa sheemas, kuras meedzam atkaartot.
meegjinaashu aprakstiit, kaa iisi/vienkaarshi noveerteet sheemu [negaranteejot 100% traapiijumu, bet vismaz saprotot tendences].

1. sheemai jaabuut skaidram un vienakarsham darbiibas aprakstam. ja Tu saproti [no apraksta] kaa tas darbojas - ir ok. ja nee - slikti. veel trakaak, ja autors atsaucas uz citiem guru/risinaajumiem, no kuriem visu savaacis. taatad - vinjsh pats ir iesaaceejs, turies pa gabalu;
2. sheemai jaabuut stabilai - respektiivi, tai jaadarbojas ar peec iespeejas standarta detaljaam, ar plashu parametru izkliedi. ekskluziivu detalju vai tikai 1..2..3 aizvietotaaju noraadiishana - neprofesioanalas projekteeshanas sekas un/vai autora ne paaraak dzilja jeegshana. turamies pa gabalu;
3. sheemai jaabuut vienkaarshai reguleeshanaa un palaishanaa. Texti like – piemekleet tranzistoru ar Hfe>200; pretestiibas atlasiit – noraada uz nepareizi izveeletiem elementiem un/vai zemu izstraades liimeni. Turamies pa gabalu;
4. sheemai jaabuut korekti strukturetai. Respektiivi – katram taas mezglam jastraada korekti/patstaviigi, ar prognozeejamu mijiedarbiibu. Ja reguleejot jaaveic proceduura a, tad b, tad atkal a, un ta lidz bezgaliibai – diezgan svaks limenis. Izturamies ar piesardziibu. Shaadu sheemu buus gruuti korekti noreguleet;
5. sheemai jaabuut mulkjudroshai. Ja taa var nosvilt, ne taa sagrozot reguleeshanas potenciometrus, un/vai zuudot kontaktiem to sliidkontaktaa, vai arii ir interesantas piebildes, like: nu, ja viss gjenere, tad ielodeejam sheit C, ja nepaliidz – arii sheit, nu, visbeidzot – sheit: turamies pa gabalu, sheema ir izstraadata ‘lai tikai buutu’.

Nu luuk, ja viss ir skaidrs, reguleeshana vienkaarsha, analogu lists – bezgala garsh, taisam tik augshaa!
Ceru, ka kaadam ir/bija/buus noderiigi.


ideaals piemers - Tubecad blogi:
http://www.tubecad.com/2010/11/blog0194.htm
autors preciizi, bet ljoti vienkaarshi visu izstaasta, ir daudz kljudu un nepareizu risinaajumu piemeeru ar labojumiem un padomiem. sarezgjitas/apjomiigas lietas sadaliitas posmos, pat iesaceejam viss skjiet saprotami un logjiski.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies - es izlasiiju un paliku gudraaks  :: 
Tikai varbuut vajag pie pamaaciibaam, jo peec paaris dienaam, siis vairs nebuus peedeejaas lapas?

----------


## heinrx

Respekt i uvažuha Kaspich ,turēšu šos pāris postus bībeles vietā.
Tagad jācer ka vēl kāds elektronikas guru uzrakstīs par pārējo pusvadītāju aizvietošnas pamatprincipiem  ::

----------


## Zalic

liels paldies!! nokopeju visas pamacibas un saglabaju lai vienmer var apskatities

----------


## Puupols

Kas Latviski būs Flyback Transformer?

----------


## kaspich

> Kas Latviski būs Flyback Transformer?


 
preciizu terminu nezinu/nav.
idejiski: impulstrasformators vientakta ierosmei.

----------


## ivog

Kaspich - lielais paldies arī no manis, arī nokopēju lai nav jāmeklē!

Varbūt, ja nav grūti, nedaudz sīkāk tieši par gala pakāpes un draivertranzistoru aizvietošanu pastiprinātājos. Radās šādi jautājumi:
1. Vai un kā izvēlētā tranzistora tips var ietekmēt skanējumu, piemēram, ja oriģināls nodrošināja 0.008% harmonisko kropļojumu max procentu, vai pēc parametriem pielasīts aizvietotājs nodrošinās to pašu? Vai var būt situācijas kad pēc parametriem pielasīts aizvietotājs skan sūdīgāk vai arī atremontētā kanāla līmenis atšķiras no "veselā" kanāla līmeņa?
2. Cik būtiski ir piemeklēt komplamentāro pāri (p-n-p + n-p-n) ar stipri līdzīgiem hfe un citiem koeficientiem? Kas notiks ja tiks paņemti traņi uz dullo (kā jau tas parasti sanāk bodē pasūtot), pie tam dažādu ražotāju? Reāls piemērs - man Lemonā atsūtīja vienu trani Sanken ražojumu, otru ISC. Vai konkrētaja tranzistoram komplamentārais tips obligāti jāņem tas kas norādīts datasheetā, vai tas nav kritiski? Vai vienādi parametri būtu vēlami tikai gala pakāpei vai arī uz draiveriem u.c. kaskādēm tas attiecas?
3. No kā ir atkarīga DC komponente pastiprinātāja izejā? Vai no traņu parametru izkliedes vai arī no kā cita?
4. Kā/ar ko nomērīt Hfe jaudīgajiem traņiem?

----------


## arnis

Kur MODERI ? kaapeec nav paarvietojushi sho informaaciju uz Pamaaciibu sadalju ?

----------


## kaspich

mans pieticiigais viedoklis.


1. profesionaali projekteeta sheema buus diezgan nejuutiga pret tranju parametru izkliedi. te es domaaju - pirmsizeju un izeju, jo straavas spoguljos, diff kaskaadees - ja kaads tranis ir nospradzis, korekti buutu [ja aizvieto ar citu tipu] - aizvieto tomeer ar komplementaaru pari un/vai viena razhotaaja viena modelja tranjiem. ar izejniekiem ir visadas nianses. ir, piem., TIP35/36 - it kaa parasti tranji, tikai datasheet noraada 'audio'. ja paskata garfiku Ic/Ube, tad tas tranis uzvedaas diivaini - it kaa B kjeedee iekshaa buutu kaada pretestiiba ielodeeta. luuk, ja shadu aizvietos ar parastu [tb, taadu, kam staava taa liikne Ic/Ube], var buut probleemas ar miera straavu, var pieaugt kropljojumi. nesaku, ka pieaugs, jo vienlaikus ar 'cietaaku' liikni shai 'jaunajai' kaskaadei buus mazaaka izejas pretestiiba.. man arguments ir vienkaarsh: razhotaajs/razhoshanas procesaa normaali neko nepiemeklee. detalju razhotaajs jau taa atlasa [biezhi] pa hfe grupam savu produkciju. ja ir nepiecieshamiiba balanseet plecus ampam - paredzam pociiti. tad smuki var nobalanseet [minimizeet paara harmonikas].
2. nu, ja Tu taisi ampu, kas maksaa 2K Euro - tad, protams, SanKen, piemekleeti, nopuleeti..  ::  normaalam ampam- daudz vairaak probleemu taisiis montaazha, zemes cilpas, da kaut nesimetriska ieeja. par Lemonu - nu, ja pasuuta Elfa vai Farnell [piemeeram] - atnaak tieshi taa razhotaaja, kura produkts pasutiits. taapeec es Lemonaa nesuutu [kaut vinji arii njem gan no Farnell, gan hvz kaa].. + esmu par plecu balanseeshanu [skat. augstaak];
3. no traju izkliedes, pretestiibu izkliedes, no Opampa dreifa, no tranju Ube [diff kaskaadee, ja ir simetriska didd ieeja] atskjiriibaam. no atpakaljsaites [vai ir/nav elektroliits pret zemi] - no kopeejaa pastiprinaajuma [ar ietvertu ooc] peec DC. atkal - vai nu balanseejam, vai 'servo', vai ignorejam paardesmit mV. DC samazinaashana [kondensators un/vai servo] katrs uzvedaas savaadaak, un tieshaam var ietekmeet skaneejumu basu diapazonaa. kas pareizaak - nav viennoziimiigas atbildes. atkariigs no realizaacijas.
4. Hfe var nomeeriit vienkaarshi: njemam DC barotaaju, uztaisam vajadziigo rezhiimu uz tranja [U un kolektora I], sleedzam kopemitera sleegumaa, un uz priekshu - pameram Ib un Ic.  respektivi: B kjeedee pretestiibu Ib meeriishanai, peec U krituma uz C slodzes - nosakam Ic..

----------


## Janis1279

4. ja tā nopietni , iespējams , noder :
http://sound.westhost.com/project31.htm
http://sound.westhost.com/project106.htm

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Kur MODERI ? kaapeec nav paarvietojushi sho informaaciju uz Pamaaciibu sadalju ?


 Gluži manas domas!

Paldies Kaspicham  ::  Arī man bakstītājam/amatierim noderēs šī informācija.

----------


## ansius

pēc jūsu lūgumiem sadalīts... paldies kaspich par pērlēm  ::

----------


## kaspich

DIOZHU AIZVIETOSHANA.
Par piemeeru njemsim ljoti izplatiitu diodi: 1N4004

http://www.diodes.com/datasheets/ds28002.pdf

1.	skatamies nomainaamaas diodes tipu
a.	parastas taisngriezhu diodes – vienkaarshaakais gadiijums
b.	aatras/superaatras, impulsdiodes – izmanto impulskjeedees, augstfrekvences paarveidotajos, u.t.t.
c.	Schottky diodes – skat. B punktu, raksturiigs zems sprieguma kritums tieshvirzienaa [attieciigi – arii zudumi]
2.	nomainaamo diodi mekleejam starp aizvietojamaas diodes ‘grupas’ biedriem
3.	skatamies maksimaalos parametrus
a.	Vr un/vai Vrrm – maksimaalais sprostpriegums, ne mazaaks kaa nomainaamajai
b.	Io – maksimaalaa ilgterminja strava, ne mazaka
c.	Ifsm – maksimaalaa iisteminja straava

Piebilde – 3. punktaa mineeto izveerteejam reaali. Ja iekaartu barojam no 9V baterijas [piemeram], tad nevajag diodi ar 700V sprostsproegumu [tas gan neko ljaunu nedariis]; ja, piemeram, diode buus virknee ar LED, nevajag 1A Io, pietiks ar 50..100mA [kaut, protams, var buut kaut Io=10A, ja nebiedee gabariits un diodes cena];

Ja aizvieto impulsdiodes, papildus buutu jaaskataas laika parametri:
Trr – atjaunoshanas laiks [ne ilgaaks];
Ct – paarejas kapacitaate [ne lielaaka];

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/47887.pdf
kaa redzam, Trr un Ct parastaam diodeem pat netiek uzraadiiti.

Ja aizvietojam Schottky diodi, obligaati skatamies Uf – sprieguma kritumu [paarbaudam, vai meeriishanas nosaciijumi aizvietotajaam un aizvietoajamajam ir lidziigi/vienaadi] un taa atkariibu no If [grafikos noteikti buus]. Uf ir jaabuut ne lielaakam kaa aizvietojamajai diodei – citaadi buutiski pieaugs zudumi mezglaa.

Protams – jaaskataas korpusu atbilstiiba, jaudiigaam diodeem – reaalaa kliedeejamaa jauda pie paaugstinaatas temperatuuras [75..100oC], bet, par to bija piemineets jau ieprieksh: tranzistoru aizvietoshanas postaa.

----------


## osscar

labas filtra iespējas, dažādu detaļu salīdzināšanai ir digikey.com lapā.

----------


## Didzis

Vispār jau ir tā, ja shēmu saproti, tad pofig kādas detaļas izmantot. Nu neiešu es meklēt orģinala tranzistora precīzu analogu, bet ielodēšu to tranzistoru, kurš man māja kastītē vairumā stāv. Vienmēr tak var izmantot tranzistorus, kuru parametri ir labāki par shēmā esošajiem. Kaut tās pašas diodes. Nu nepirkšu es speciāli diodes, bet  likšu "no kastītes" ar1000V spriegumu un teiksim 2A stravu, kaut shēma vajag 12V un 100mA. Brauciens uz veikalu man izmaksās dārgāk, nekā izmatojot to kas ir. Cita lieta lielražošana. Tad gan uz katru pretestību tiek ekonomēts, bet amatierim vienai konstrukcijai ir lielākoties pofig. Protams, ir konstrukcijas, kur detaļas ir ļoti svarīgas, bet teiksim termoregulātoram es esmu gatavs pat shēmu pārveidot, lai nogrūstu vecos krievu KT315 tranzistorus. Kautkur tak tās kastes ar hlamiem jaliek  ::  .  Nu ja, jaunatnei noteikti to grūti saprast, jo nav māja "kastītes" kur paņemt detaļas.

----------


## habitbraker

> 5.	 gfs – jaapiemeklee liidziigs. Paarraides ‘staavums’ – dU/dI raaditaajs, idejisks analogs Hfe


 dI/dU. Nav ko dariit  ::

----------


## kaspich

> 5.	 gfs – jaapiemeklee liidziigs. Paarraides ‘staavums’ – dU/dI raaditaajs, idejisks analogs Hfe
> 
> 
>  dI/dU. Nav ko dariit


 iisteniibaa jau pofig-dim kaa skataas.  ::  bet -visu cienju/paldies par pieziimi, tas noziimee, ka neesmu rakstiijis tikai sev  :: 

respektiivi, runa ir par - Forward Transconductance [mhos]

kaa piemeers: http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/4586.pdf

figure1 un figure2 ir grafiki, kas 'apskaidro' buutiibu - kaa tas zveers 'uzvedaas'.

----------


## guguce

http://alltransistors.com/transistor...ansistor=30259

Var piemeklēt tranzistorus.

----------

